# Cinnamon Cassia essential oil. Safe for soap?



## littleginger73 (Oct 25, 2014)

I have some of the NOW essential oil 100% pure Cinnamon Cassia.  Can this be used in soap? Thanks!


----------



## new12soap (Oct 25, 2014)

Technically yes it can, but at one half of one percent. So, if your total oil weight is say 2lbs, you can use a little less than one teaspoon in your batch, or 0.16 ounces.

Any more than that and it has the potential to be highly irritating. Having been burned by someone that overused an FO with cinnamon, I would urge you not to exceed the recommended limits. You may want to consider an FO that has a higher usage rate if you just like the scent.


----------



## lsg (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes, but I would be sure and mix it at a small rate, with other essential oils.


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Oct 26, 2014)

Is that leaf or bark? I can't remember...But, the leaf is safer than the bark. I use .5 oz ppo. and I do blend it. I have an Orange Spice soap with clove, cinn, and orange.


----------



## Susie (Oct 26, 2014)

But leaf and bark smell entirely different.  And if you are looking for true cinnamon aroma without smokiness, bark is what you want.  I use no more than 0.25 oz PPO, and it is not irritating.


----------



## lsg (Oct 26, 2014)

I use cinnamon leaf.


----------



## littleginger73 (Oct 26, 2014)

It's the bark.  Thanks for all the replies.  I'll made some but go way easy..


----------



## lsg (Oct 26, 2014)

You might want to read this warning first:

https://www.naturesgift.com/product/cinnamon-bark-5-ml/


----------

